# Good weight but too ribby?



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

My boy at 6 months and half.
Currently weighing 60-65 lbs but looks too ribby. your opinion?
Atleast 24" to the withers






























Likes to flank suck. Not sure why.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He does look a little too thin. What's he eating and how much?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Gosh, what a nice looking dog. He will flesh out later.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you 
He's eating orijen lbp and 4.5 cups/day. dewormed/heartwormed/flea/tick medicated every month


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He's pretty Mine is tall and lean too. She's about 60-65 but she is about 25.5-26 tall. I can't see her ribs, but she has a nice shape to her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. a little thin, maybe. add some
fresh meat, fish or chicken to his kibble. i've never 
fed puppy food to my dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful dog! He does look ribby, but I don't think he's underweight. He's at that really lanky growth phase where his bones are growing faster than his muscle mass, which is pretty normal. He will fill out as he matures. I would increase his kibble ration by maybe 1/2 cup a day. But personally, I'd rather see a pup on the lean side, so you are doing a good job IMO.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I would rather thin than heavy, and remember he is now a teenager, remember teen age human boys, all lanky, klutzy and big feet, long legs scrawny...well same thing here, all is growing at different speeds and all will catch up and he'll fill out when mature, adn that might not be til 2-3 or later


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He's too thin. You don't want to be able to see all of his ribs like that. More food will help this. Good looking dog though.


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Uther looks almost exactly like your dog and they are about the same age. I don't notice the ribs showing in the house, but when we get out into the sunlight, I can see them clearly. I think this 6-9 month period is when they are at their lankiest. 

I have decided to add some meat to his kibble (Fromm) to see if that makes the "ribby-ness" disappear. 

Beautiful dog!


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Here are a few pics of Uther to compare. I think they look similar.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

looks good to me, nothing to get worried about


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The flank sucking is an obsessive/compulsive behavior, Dobermans are prone to it as well as gsds. Kind of like the light chasing or tail chasing thing. Will he stop when you tell him to or redirect him? It's something your should discourage


----------



## Sharif_0721 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kev said:


> My boy at 6 months and half.
> Currently weighing 60-65 lbs but looks too ribby. your opinion?
> Atleast 24" to the withers
> 
> ...


hey kev, my shepherds looked just like yours at that age. you could see the same amount of ribs on them like your pup. you got any recent pictures of your dog?


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

My guy is almost 6.5 months. Looks the same. 
Lanky stage for a GSD. Better to be thin now, then sore later.


----------

